# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΝΜΟΥ

## KATSO001

Έχω στείλει καμιά 10αριά μνμ στους διαχειριστές να μου πουν πως διαγράφεται ο λογαριασμός ή να το διαγράψουν οι ίδιοι, αλλά "φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμου". Ξερεις κανένας από δω πως διαγράφουμε τον λογαριασμό μας;

----------


## kioan

Υποθέτω όταν κάποιος θέλει να φύγει, αρκεί αυτό... 




...και να μην ξαναμπεί.

----------


## KATSO001

Εγώ ξέρω ότι όταν έχεις λογαριαμό ας πούμε στο facebook, στο insragam, κλπ όποτυε γουστάρεις τον διαγράφεις και μαζί του σβησνουν και όλα οσα έχεις γράψει...

----------


## kioan

Υπάρχει και η παράγραφος 17 στους όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης του site.






> Εγώ ξέρω ότι όταν έχεις λογαριαμό ας πούμε στο facebook, στο insragam, κλπ όποτυε γουστάρεις τον διαγράφεις και μαζί του σβησνουν και όλα οσα έχεις γράψει...



Στα site που ανέφερες, ανεβάζεις κυρίως υλικό και προσωπικά δεδομένα. Εδώ συμμετέχουμε ανώνυμα σε συζητήσεις και ξαφνική και εκ των υστέρων διαγραφή των μηνυμάτων μας καταστρέφει τη ροή όλων των θεμάτων σε βάθος χρόνου.
Και έστω ότι διαγράφονται τα μηνύματά σου, αν εγώ πχ έχω κάνει quote (όπως έκανα και τώρα) για να σου απαντήσω, πρέπει να διαγραφεί και από το μήνυμά μου; Με ποιο δικαίωμα θα απαιτήσει κάποιος άλλος να αλλοιωθούν τα δικά μου γραφόμενα;


Το μόνο που ίσως να μπορεί να γίνει, είναι να αλλαχθεί το username σου σε κάτι άλλο σε περίπτωση που το χρησιμοποιείς και αλλού και δεν θες να φαίνεται σε αυτό το forum. Αλλά και πάλι, εφόσον κάποιος σου έχει απαντήσει με quote ή ονομαστικά, δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να απαιτήσεις να αλλαχτεί το username και στα γραφόμενά του.

----------


## vasilllis

Σε φάγανε οι κλίκες και τα κυκλώματα;

----------


## moutoulos

Αγαπητέ *KATSO001* , προσωπικά δεν νομίζω εμένα να μου έχεις στείλει κάτι τέτοιο ... αν και δεν νομίζω
 να είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Αν μου έχεις στείλει και δεν το θυμάμαι, σου ζητώ συγνώμη. Δεν συνηθίζω να
απαξιώνω ΠΜ.

Μην συγκρίνεις το FaceBook με ένα Forum. Δεν μπορείς, ούτε εσύ, ούτε κανένας να απαιτείς την διαγραφή
των "δεδομένων" σου ειδικά δε όταν δεν έχει γίνει κάτι (ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν γνωρίζω). Ο λόγος απλός. 
Αν υπάρχει "διάλογος" (οκ γραπτός) μεταξύ δυο μελών ... και αποχωρήσουν τα γραπτά του ένος, μένει σαν 
να παραμιλάει το άλλο μέλος μόνο του. Καταλαβαίνεις οτι αυτό χαλάει την εικόνα του άλλου μέλους και του
Forum. Γιαυτό λοιπόν διαγράφεσαι μόνο σαν UserName και παραμένεις σαν "Guest" όνομα μέλους στα 
γραπτά σου. Την διαγραφή του UserName την "κανονίζει" μόνο ο admin. Και εγώ ρωτάω. Τι θα αλλάξει για 
σένα, απλά η διαγραφή και μόνο του UserName σου ?.

Έχεις την καλοσύνη να μου πείς φανερά (μιας και εσύ έβαλες το θέμα) γιατί επιθυμείς την διαγραφή σου?.

----------


## KATSO001

Επειδή δεν γουστάρω να με απειλούν με μπακ, μπαξ, μπαν πως τα λέτε εσείς, κομπλεξικά άτομα τα οποία  έχουν την μύγα και μυγιάζονται, όταν εγώ αναφέρομαι σε κακούς επαγγελματίες. Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα αυτούς που τρώνε καψούρα με γκόμενα με τους φτύνει. Εγώ πάντα έλεγα: «αν δεν με γουστάρει η γκόμενα μία, τότε και γω δεν την γουστάρω 10», «Δεν με γουστάρεις εσύ; Δεν σε γουστάρω  και γω». Έτσι πάνε αυτά! Σε όλους τους τομείς...

----------


## lepouras

επειδή μάλλον θέλεις να διαστρεβλώνεις τα λεγόμενα άλλων ας δούμε στο θέμα που έγινε όλη η συζήτηση 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=91096
εκτός από όλα όσα λες πάμε στο επίμαχο που ισχυρίζεσαι ότι σε απείλησα.





> Φίλε nestora και λοιποί. Σε αυτή την φωτό Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71963βλέπετε  τον πίνακα (άρα και την εγκατάσταση πως έχει γίνει) εγκαταστάτη  ΑΔΕΙΟΥΧΟΥ ηλεκτρολόγου (ο οποίος υπέγραψε και το πιστοποιητικό για την  ΔΕΗ)  για δυόροφη μεζονέτα 240τμ 8ετίας. Όπως θα μπορείτε να  παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα και σε αυτή την φωτό Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71964  έχουμε συνοπτικά,  14 γραμμές, 4 μόλις καλώδια για ουδέτερους (μαζί με  τον παροχικό) και 9 καλώδια για γείωση. Ουαου!  Πάμε τώρα στο πατρικό  μου στο Αιγάλεω, σπίτι του 1960 όπου μένει η μανούλα μου. Πρίν 2 χρόνια   στα πλαίσια γενικής ανακαίνισης (όχι μόνο ηλεκτρολογικά) ανοίγω όλα τα  κουτιά, ξηλώνω όλα τα (ελάχιστα) καλώδια που είχαν μέσα, τραβάω πολλές  νέες γραμμές, για κλιματισμούς, για συναγερμούς, για ρολλά (ακόμα ξύλινα  πατζούρια έχει βέβαια...)  κ.α. και μην τα πολυλογώ,  σε αυτή την φωτό Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71965  βλέπετε τον πίνακα αυτής της εγκατάστασης.  Όλοι οι διακόπτες διπολικοί  όπως βλέπεις nestora! Όπως θα παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα σε αυτή την φωτό, Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71966  η μπάρα των ουδετέρων κενή! Και επιπλέον και κάθε γραμμή ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ  ΓΕΙΩΣΗ. Η μπάρα των γειώσεων μετά βίας χώρεσε τα καλώδια! Ας επιλέξει  λοιπόν ο φίλος μας ποιον πίνακα (και άρα πως θα είναι η ηλεκτρολογική  του εγκατάσταση) από τους δύο θα φτιάξει. Και του πρότεινα τους  διπολικούς ως super λύση  (good of practice Που είπε ο alpha uk) και  μόνο επειδή θα ασχοληθεί μόνος του.  Γιατί τους ηλεκτρολόγους (και όλους  του «επαγγελματίες») τους ξέρουμε. Καλά!  Και ναι φίλε βασίλη (που  ειρωνεύεσαι) δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να βάλεις διπολικούς, είσαι όμως ή  δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος για κάθε γραμμή να βάλεις και ξεχωριστό ουδέτερο  και γείωση; Ε;* Προκαλώ  λοιπόν οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρολόγο του forum να μου  δείξει δουλειά του  όπου θα φαίνεται ότι έχει τόσους ουδέτερους και  τόσες γειώσεις ο πίνακας όσες και οι γραμμές. Χο!
> 
> Πίσω και σας έφαγα κουφάλες...*




και σου απάντησα





> άμα σου δείξω πίνακα με αυτά που λες τότε πόσους  μήνες μπαν θα δεχτείς να μην μας τα πρήζεις? πίσω και σε έφαγα κουφάλα?



αν εσύ βάζοντας την φατσουλα θεωρείς ότι έκανες πλάκα, εγώ που έβαλα την φατσουλα δεν έχω το ίδιο  δικαίωμα να ισχυριστώ την ίδια πλάκα?

αν δεν έκανες πλάκα τότε μας λες κουφαλες οπότε έχεις προσβάλει πρώτος σχεδόν όλο το φορουμ.

και επειδή τελικά λες κιόλας 





> Ο αρχηγος της κλικας των ηλεκτρολογων θικτηκε!
> Αν δειξεις τετοιο πινακα δικο σου, γραφω στα αρχιδια μου τελειως το φορουμ και αυτοδιαγραφομαι.
> Περιμενω...



οπότε γίνεσαι και προκλητικός
και εγώ απλά σου έβαλα αυτό





> 



η συνέχεια είναι εκεί.
το να θέλεις να με κατηγορήσεις για το οτιδήποτε από την στιγμή που δεν ξέρεις καν αν εγώ πρώτος έχω κατηγορήσει την φράση που λένε αρκετοί για τους " αδειούχους ηλεκτρολόγους " και ούτε έχεις παρακολουθήσει όλες τις συζητήσεις που έχω συμμετάσχει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια για να διαπιστώσεις   την άποψη μου γενικά.  νομίζεις ότι με τέτοια έπαρση και χαρακτήρα είσαι ο γαμάω και μας γράφεις στα αρχίδια σου(όπως λες) από εμένα να πας στο καλό. οι όροι χρήσει είναι ξεκάθαροι και ας τους είχες διαβάσει όπως όφειλες.

----------

draminos (16-01-18), 

mikemtb (15-01-18), 

picdev (16-01-18)

----------


## KATSO001

Και η φατσούλα ειρωνική ήταν,  από την στιγμή που επαναλαμβάνεις επίτηδες αυτό που είπα εγώ (προφανώς αστειευόμενος), αλλά αυτό δεν είχε τόσο σημασία για μένα όσο ότι πριν  βάλεις την φατσούλα μου είπες: "...να μην μας τα πρήζεις". Και άρα σκασίλα μου για την ειρωνεία, αλλά από την στιγμή που εσύ, που είσαι και συντονιστής,  θεωρείς ότι σας τα πρήζω ισχύει ότι είπα πιο πάνω {δεν με θες εσύ μία} και γι’ αυτό  έδωσα την δική μου  απάντηση και  είπα : " γραφώ στα αρχίδια μου τελείως το φόρουμ και αυτοδιαγράφομαι"  {δεν σε θέλω εγώ  10}. Ήσουνα πρώτα εσύ προκλητικός αφού είπες ότι σας τα πρήζω, σου απάντησα με το ίδιο (προκλητικό)  ύφος μετά από  σένα.   

Εγώ είπα στον δημιουργό του θέματος μια δική μου πρόταση. Στην απάντηση μου δεν ανέφερα  πουθενά το όνομα σου, ο ίδιος ο δημιουργός του αρχικού θέματος είπε "μπράβο ρε φίλε, πολύ καλή δουλειά...κοκ", και άρα αυτό για μένα σημαίνει ότι συνέβαλα έστω λίγο σε αυτό που ο ίδιος ο δημιουργός του θέματος ήθελε και αυτό μου αρκεί.

Αυτά που λες για έπαρση και τέτοια, αναρωτιέμαι πραγματικά από πού το συμπεράνεις! Όταν το μόνο που κάνω εγώ είναι να ρωτάω όταν δεν ξέρω και να απαντάω όταν  ξέρω.  Και πάντα με επιχειρήματα.  Και αν ήμουν καυστικός μερικές φορές ήμουν πάντα μέσα στα όρια.   Το πρόβλημα με σένα ξεκίνησε από όταν έμαθες (από μένα) ότι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος (κατ’ επάγγελμα) και δεν μπόρεσες από τότε με τίποτα να δεχτείς ότι ένας μη επαγγελματίας μπορεί να έχει άποψη (λανθασμένη η σωστή) ή και να ξέρει (κάποια πράγματα). Ε λοιπόν άκου. Και στην δική μου την δουλειά έχω πελάτες που σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα πολλές φορές έχουν πολύ καλύτερη γνώση από μένα. Γιατί εγώ (ή εσύ) είμαι αναγκασμένος να ασχολούμαι (ασχολείσαι) με δέκα χιλιάδες πράγματα, και ενδεχόμενα μερικά από αυτά να μην με (σε) ενδιαφέρουν κιόλας τόσο πολύ. Όταν ο άλλος εστιάζει σε ένα και μόνο πράγμα που τον ενδιαφέρει και αφιερώνει 10πλάσιο χρόνο από σένα, (και έχει και ένα σχετικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο) μπορεί να είναι καλύτερος και από μένα (σένα) ακόμα και αν δεν είναι η δουλειά του ή δεν το έχει σπουδάσει.  Συμβαίνει και  αυτό!  Κάπου στην μέση είμαστε όλοι. Υπάρχουν εξυπνότεροι από μας, υπάρχουν και χαζότεροι.

   Και επειδή αυτό θα είναι και το τελευταίο μήνυμα μου, στο (κατά τα άλλα καλό) forum  θα παραδεχτώ  για να τελειώνει εδώ το θέμα ότι ισχύουν όσα λες. Εγώ όμως ήμουν ένα απλό μέλος. Εσύ σαν  συντονιστής   και επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρολόγος  που είσαι θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίζεις χωρίς κόμπλεξ τους άλλους...

----------


## lepouras

άρα έχεις βαστήξει μανιάτικο από μια συζήτηση και επειδή θεώρησες ότι με τάπωσες (όπως έχει ισχυριστεί) συνεχίζεις να γίνεσαι προκλητικός και στο έχουν επισημάνει και άλλοι αλλά έχεις κολλήσει με εμένα, ή να πω με όποιον δηλώνει ηλεκτρολόγος εδώ μέσα.. κατά τα άλλα είδα την κόντρα σου και πως απαντάς και σε όλους τους άλλους. 

το φορουμ δεν είναι δικό μου και κανενός διαχειριστεί εκτός του ιδιοκτήτη. το να γράφεις στα αρχίδια σου το φορουμ νομίζεις ότι γράφεις στα αρχίδια σου εμένα ή όλους τους άλλους χρήστες? προφανώς και τους έγραφες όλους στα αρχίδια σου και γιαυτό βρέθηκες να έχεις κόντρα με κάποιους. 
τα υπόλοιπα του τή θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να είμαι και να σκέφτομαι τα αφήνω στην κρίση των υπολοίπων παιδιών εδώ μέσα που εσύ γράφεις στα αρχίδια σου ενώ εγώ όχι.

----------


## moutoulos

> Έχεις την καλοσύνη να μου πείς φανερά (μιας και εσύ έβαλες το θέμα) γιατί επιθυμείς την διαγραφή σου?.



 Αααααα δεν τα είχα δεί αυτά.
Τελικά δεν είχες την καλοσύνη να πείς φανερά τι έγινε ... και απάντησες με ατυχές παράδειγμα.





> Επειδή δεν γουστάρω να με απειλούν με μπακ, μπαξ, μπαν πως τα λέτε εσείς, κομπλεξικά άτομα τα οποία  έχουν την μύγα και μυγιάζονται, όταν εγώ αναφέρομαι σε κακούς επαγγελματίες. Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα αυτούς που τρώνε καψούρα με γκόμενα με τους φτύνει. Εγώ πάντα έλεγα: «αν δεν με γουστάρει η γκόμενα μία, τότε και γω δεν την γουστάρω 10», «Δεν με γουστάρεις εσύ; Δεν σε γουστάρω  και γω». Έτσι πάνε αυτά! Σε όλους τους τομείς...



 :Biggrin: 
Το οτι σου περνάει η καψούρα αμέσως μετά ... με την γκόμενα που σε φτύνει (αφού πριν είχες), μετά ... αυτό μάλλον λέγεται 
ψωρο-εγωισμός. Αξιοπρέπεια θα υπήρχε εκ μέρους σου ... αν απο την αρχή δήλωνες αδιάφορος για το γκομενάκι, άσχετα 
αυτό τι γουστάρει. Εσύ δηλαδή μας λες  ... σε γούσταρε ?, το γούσταρες !. Δεν σε γουστάρει ?, δεν το γουστάρεις !. Εντάξει
έπιασα και εγώ το ατυχές παράδειγμά σου.

Άσχημο πράγμα το κόμπλεξ που λες. Είναι κάτι σαν το ιό HIV. Μπορεί να τον έχεις "πάνω σου" ... αλλά να μην "νοσήσεις" ποτέ.
Και ερωτώ. Είναι αυτός λόγος για να θες να φύγεις απο το Forum ?. Αν πείς ναι δές παραπάνω τι έχεις γράψει:





> ... κομπλεξικά άτομα τα οποία  έχουν την μύγα και  μυγιάζονται ...



Παρόλα αυτά αν επιμένεις και θες να φύγεις, εφόσον μας γράφεις και στα γιοκαρίνια σου, ασφαλώς δεν σε κρατάμε με το ζόρι. 
Μέχρι να γίνει όμως η διαγραφή του UserName (που λέγαμε παραπάνω), πέσμου να σου ρίξω ένα μπάξ μπάνυ ... απλά για να μην
δημιουργείς _θέματα απο το πουθενά_. Ασφαλώς και δεν σε απειλώ. Δεν θα είχα κανένα λόγο. Το πρόβλημά σου θέλω να λύσω 
και να διασφαλίσω, εσένα (με βάση την επιθυμία σου), και κατ'επέκταση το Forum.





> ... γραφω στα αρχιδια μου τελειως το φορουμ και αυτοδιαγραφομαι ...

----------


## KATSO001

Πρωτα ειπε ο λεπουρας οτι σας πρηζω τα αρχιδια και μετα απαντησα εγω σε αυτον, κατι που προφανως σας διαφευγει επειδη ειστε φιλαρακια. Λογικο. Ναι θα το εκτιμουσα ενα μπαξ μπανυ και διαγραφη του username...

----------


## moutoulos

Εκτιμώ την ειλικρίνειά σου. Σεβαστό.

----------


## aris52

και αμεσα

----------


## antonis_p

Άμα ο καθένας προσβάλλονταν από μια ανοησία που του είπε κάποιος που προσπαθεί να τον προκαλέσει, 
έπρεπε να είχαμε αποχωρήσει οι μισοί.
Τον γράφεις στα αρχίδια σου σιωπηλά (βλέπω πως δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα keywords που επισείουν ποινή) 
και τον αφήνεις στη δυστυχία του που δεν καταφέρνει να σε χαλάσει.

Αν και κατανοώ την επιχειρηματολογία της διαχείρισης περί (ΜΗ) διαγραφής,
θα προτιμούσα να δινόταν η επιλογή στον χρήστη να διαγράψει το δικό του "ιστορικό"
που κατά μία έννοια του ανήκει.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αν και κατανοώ την επιχειρηματολογία της διαχείρισης περί (ΜΗ) διαγραφής,
> θα προτιμούσα να δινόταν η επιλογή στον χρήστη να διαγράψει το δικό του "ιστορικό"
> που κατά μία έννοια του ανήκει.



Αντώνη τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα. Δεν του ανήκει. Υπάρχουν οι κανόνες εγγραφής & χρήσης του Forum
 τους οποίους αποδέχεται κάποιος  οικειοθελώς (και χωρίς κάποια πίεση) που θέλει να "μπεί" στο Forum μας. 
Απο κεί και πέρα ... οποιαδήποτε γκρίνια για το θέμα είναι ανούσια.





> Υπάρχει και η *παράγραφος 13* στους όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης του site.

----------


## nick1974

> Άμα ο καθένας προσβάλλονταν από μια ανοησία που του είπε κάποιος που προσπαθεί να τον προκαλέσει, 
> έπρεπε να είχαμε αποχωρήσει οι μισοί.
> Τον γράφεις στα αρχίδια σου σιωπηλά (βλέπω πως δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα keywords που επισείουν ποινή) 
> και τον αφήνεις στη δυστυχία του που δεν καταφέρνει να σε χαλάσει.
> 
> Αν και κατανοώ την επιχειρηματολογία της διαχείρισης περί (ΜΗ) διαγραφής,
> θα προτιμούσα να δινόταν η επιλογή στον χρήστη να διαγράψει το δικό του "ιστορικό"
> που κατά μία έννοια του ανήκει.




βασικα ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι που λεει κατ επαναληψη ανοησιες και μετα τσαντιζεται επειδη δε του βγαινει οπως θελει (το τι θελει δε το γνωριζει κανεις και ισως ουτε ο ιδιος).
Ανθρωπος που ανοιξε θεματα τρολλαρισματος του στυλ : κανω δηθεν μια ερωτηση για κατι που νομιζω οτι ξερω πολυ καλα (που τελικα ξεραδια ηξερε κι εγινε στο τελος ρεζιλι αλλα τεσπα, αυτος νομιζε αρχικα οτι τα ξερε)  κι αφου μου απαντανε καθομαι και τους κανω κυρηγμα με υφος τουλαχιστο πανεπιστημιακου καθηγητη γιατι ΝΟΜΙΖΩ οτι τα ξερω πιο σωστα, κι οταν τρωω τις φαπες μου γυρναω και λεω απλα οτι καπου κατι ακουσα και δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αλλα οικονομικο...κατι (αμολησε ενα οικονομικο ορο που πρεπει να καταλαβαινουν ολοι τι μπορει να ναι και καλα για να μας ψαρωσει, που μπορει να σημαινει απο υπουργος οικονομικων μεχρι καθαριστης σε λογιστηριο)

Στα φορα ειναι γελοιο να υπαρχει διαγραφη ιστορικου γιατι μοιαζει μετα οι υπολοιποι να παραμιλανε

----------

